# Has anyone dealt with Merch Lackey?



## ChrisA (Nov 16, 2007)

Merch Lackey - Band Merch, Store Merch, Tour Merch, Wholesale Merch, And More

They will print, store and ship your tshirts. They also deal with all of the customer service, phone calls etc. This would be good for me since I am working another job during the day and can't take the time to answer phone calls, take orders or anything like that. I was just wondering if anyone has dealt with them before and how did your experience go. They take 25% of whatever you sell to cover their fees. Worth it?


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

ChrisA said:


> Merch Lackey - Band Merch, Store Merch, Tour Merch, Wholesale Merch, And More
> 
> They will print, store and ship your tshirts. They also deal with all of the customer service, phone calls etc. This would be good for me since I am working another job during the day and can't take the time to answer phone calls, take orders or anything like that. I was just wondering if anyone has dealt with them before and how did your experience go. They take 25% of whatever you sell to cover their fees. Worth it?


I would check out storenvy.com or merchspin.com lower cost and top notch service.


----------

